# My doctor my script my dilemma any suggestions appreciated



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2015)

In March I went in to have a cyst removed from my trap. It was my second visit to this doctor he had previously removed 4 of them from my neck and traps. While in surgery I was chit chatting with him about testosterone and b12 injections. He told me he would script me the b12 no problem and for me to get bloodwork done this and that about the testosterone. 

I went and got my bloodwork done at an ageless male clinic for 100 bucks. They said they would call me the next day. They called me and said I didn't qualify for therapy that my testosterone wasn't low enough. 45 year old with over a dozen cycles under his belt imagine that. I haven't ran a cycle since 2005 my test is above the qualification for trt.

So this time after the cut and the nurse left, I tell him about the ageless male thing. He shook his head and said that's bs I'm going to set you up. He scripted me test c anastrozole & injectable b12 as well as gave me 25 rigs of 26/1.5's. 

Here's the catch, the anastozole & b12 are a script he sent over the internet and I have been picking them up once a month since. The test c on the other hand, had to be hand written on a triplicate script pad. Hid writing is horrible not sure of half of what was wrote on there except that is was for one ten ml 200 mg per ml bottle. I picked it up in march it's Watson. The pharmacist informed me there was no refills and my dose was a 1/2 ml every two weeks lol.

Here's my dilemma. I didn't use the test. I want to have enough for a whole cycle first, some hcg and DA to go with it first. And would actually like to see what he is going to say to me this time in. I have a new cyst that needs to go. I plan on going in there and getting it done on Friday. I'm trying to conjure up a way to get the test, hcg, and da that I need. 

Any suggestions on what i should say ? I'm not sure what he's going to say when i ask him for more scripts. He seems really cool about it. I'm just worried he might ask me how the test is working and that i should get blood work done. 

I was thinking I would say I experimented with the test and found 200 mg per week worked best. I ran out last month and was hoping to get a 20 ml of test c for trt in the 200 mg per week range, some hcg, and a da. Sounds like a pipe dream but this doc seems cool about it. He also doesn't seem to know a whole lot about it if that makes any sense.

Anyways I'm trying to devise a plan any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 12, 2015)

go to an endocrinologist.  u should be getting half a ml every week.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> go to an endocrinologist.  u should be getting half a ml every week.



At 511 260 I'm shooting for at least 200mg test c per week. Hoping my doctor agrees and hooks me up. Then I can decide whether to run a cycle at age 45 or start up trt. Then blast and cruise. Once again I aleady have a 10 ml of the watson 200 mg per ml. I'd like to go 14 weeks at 500 mg per week for starters.


----------



## HDH (Aug 12, 2015)

I agree that 50mg a week just isn't enough but if you go somewhere that they'll script you enough, they won't do it because your levels will show in range.

Try to get him to keep a script going for you even if you have to visit each time. 2 10ml will give you 400mg for 10 weeks, 3 will give you 15.

All you can do is ask.

You could always use some, bottom out your levels and get bloods. I'm guessing you have pretty good insurance.

H


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2015)

HDH said:


> I agree that 50mg a week just isn't enough but if you go somewhere that they'll script you enough, they won't do it because your levels will show in range.
> 
> Try to get him to keep a script going for you even if you have to visit each time. 2 10ml will give you 400mg for 10 weeks, 3 will give you 15.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise sir. I picked up this bottle of watson  at walgreens for 45 bucks with a good rx downloadable coupon. My cyst removal visits run me 150 bucks. The anastrozole and b12 are 35 bucks total a month at walgreens on my member discount. I can afford that even as a dishwasher.


----------



## HDH (Aug 12, 2015)

Perhaps you could bring him some facts on doses for a proper TRT (high end of course   ).

I've seen it before where a doc that prescribes it and it's not his field, runs it to low. Print some stuff up that shows natty is haulted at 50mg and keeps you lower than what you are without it.

It's probably best to go in "concerned" with the situation.

I'm sure you could google info from docs that will prove your concern. Some links for him might also be helpful.

H


----------



## DF (Aug 12, 2015)

Why would you need a dopamine agonist on a test only cycle?


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2015)

DF said:


> Why would you need a dopamine agonist on a test only cycle?



The DA is usually for 19 nor. I personally have some prolactin issues that may or may not need to be tinkered with. I plan on getting private bloodwork done if my doctor doesn't force me. If you read my No sex for Size & Strength thread you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## DF (Aug 12, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> The DA is usually for 19 nor. I personally have some prolactin issues that may or may not need to be tinkered with. I plan on getting private bloodwork done if my doctor doesn't force me. If you read my No sex for Size & Strength thread you'll see what I'm talking about.



Oh forgive me for not hanging on your every thread.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2015)

DF said:


> Oh forgive me for not hanging on your every thread.



You may have misread or misinterpreted what I said sir. Not if you had read my No sex....... I'm saying if you do read my No sex...... Please read the book and I have read that book are the same spelling kinda weird.


----------

